# Cold Showers!



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey guys, here is a something to motivate you into getting into taking cold showers, because there are plenty of benefits from it and i thought i would share because cold showers have been doing wonders for me :~)


*cold showers help with fat burning - *white fat is the bad guy. brown fat is the good guy. basically, whenever your body is exposed to cold water/temperatures, making the brown fat work - hence its caloric burning properties. it shocks your body into working on keeping you warm, and burning calories in the process
*cold showers increase mood, alleviate depression - *cold showers tend to stimulate noradrenaline secration, a cold shower is expected to send an overwhelming amount of electrical impulses from peripheral nerve endings to the brain, hence the alleviating effect on mood
*cold showers improve your blood circulation - *cold temperate showers allows for your body to work extra hard, to again, keep your internal temperature intact. now once this happens, the blood flows to your organs to protect your body, and out of your skin (bad elaboration but i hope it's ok) and if you alternate between hot and cold, this will even your circulation out
*cold showers increase immunity - *getting into the habit of taking cold showers will eventually make growth for higher white blood cell count, more plasma to protect you and lymphocytes
*cold showers help your metabolism - *since you are dousing yourself in cold water, your body will be forcing itself to re-regulate back to its normal temperature, back to the caloric burning bit. hence a better trained metabolism
*cold showers help you breathe deeper - *cold showers can help you to breathe deeper by forcing you to pause and hold your breath as a sort of automatic reflex when the cold water hits. this helps open up the lungs, like exercise, and helps with deeper oxygen intake
*cold showers bring out radiant skin and shiny hair - *cold showers shock your pores into closing, prevent dehydration of skin/hair unlike hot water showers, which tend to dry out skin. also, closing your hair follicles instead of exposing it
*cold showers and energy increase- *your body being exposed to the cold temperature of the water will result in shocking your nerve endings on your skin, your blood starts pumping and so does your heart, resulting in feeling refreshed and not grumpy and fatigued
*cold showers and DP - (my own input, not proven) *all of what is listed above helps shock your brain into snapping back into reality. ever since i started, it would scare my DP away. (also with the help of a proper diet/exercise/etc.) maybe it's different for others, but try it!


----------



## s0me0ne-else (Nov 3, 2014)

Cold baths a good compromise? I've always read cold showers are good, never cold baths, but I don't have a shower


----------

